# Can I put fancy guppies and black skirt tetras in 20 gal



## euphoria (Oct 30, 2011)

Can I put theses fish together and things be peaceful? Im getting mixed info!


----------



## euphoria (Oct 30, 2011)

*Black skirts and fancy guppies in a peacefull 20 galh HELP!*

5 black skirts in 20 gal can I add fancy guppies? Im getting mixed info!!!! Will tetras kill the guppies?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Your in the wrong area of the forum, head up to the Tropical fish section, you will get a better response.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would not mix these species. But I would get a couple more of the tetra, if you want them [see what follows].

This species can get nippy so a larger group (7 in a 20g) will help this, but also mean fewer other fish. The issue with the guppy is that its long fins and bright colours can entice the tetra to nip.

You can read more in our profile, click on the shaded name, Black Widow Tetra [another "common" name].

Byron.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I moved the thread for you, euphoria.


----------



## umcalleg (Dec 10, 2010)

I had a bunch of them together, 5 of each, they were fine. Then i got cichlids and a bichir who ate them all but they never bothered each other, and if they do black skirts are tough as nails and guppies are a dime a dozen


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This same question was asked in two threads so I have merged them. I had responded to the other thread so my response is now here. B.


----------

